# Hexeditor gesucht

## uhai

Guten Abend Gemeinde,

ich muss einen CodePage-Fehler in einer xml-Datei korrigieren und suche dafür einen Hex-Editor, der eine Zeile/Spalte anspringen kann und die Änderung dann in die Datei schreiben kann.

Gibt's da eine Empfehlung von Euch?

uhai

----------

## l3u

kde-base/okteta?

----------

## mrsteven

Wäre jetzt auch meine erste Idee gewesen... Vim lässt sich auch irgendwie dazu verwenden.

Da du aber ein Code-Page-Problem hast, ist vielleicht auch iconv einen Blick wert. Oder wenn du genau weißt welches Zeichen du ändern willst auch der gute, alte sed.

----------

## Yamakuzure

app-editors/hexedit - Geniales tool, wenn's auf der Konsole gehen muss, oder dein System KDE-frei zu sein hat.

hexedit kann problemlos mit riesigen Dateien umgehen. (Hab mal in einem 32GB MSAR was gesucht damit, mit hexdump -C | less hätte das ewig gedauert.)

Achso: Ein nettes Feature von hexedit ist, dass man sowohl nach Hex-Sequenzen, als auch nach Strings suchen kann. Zeilenübergreifend.

----------

## toralf

app-editors/hexcurse geht auch, hat ein nostalgisches Norton-Commander-Look&Feel

----------

## andi_s

oder der gute alte midnight-commander

----------

## mv

Emacs kann's natürlich ebenfalls: hexl-mode

Ist sehr übersichtlich und kann mit "Meta-x hexl-mode" als minor mode je nach Bedarf ein- und ausgeschaltet werden...

----------

